# Dressing Up Copper Hood



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

This kitchen I did for a married couple who wanted two different things as far as the Hood design was concerned. The husband wanted a copper Hood and the wife wanted a wood Hood. To save there marriage and the job I came up with this. I know I didn't invent this idea but they both loved the outcome.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice compromise,

How did you create this?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Nice compromise,
> 
> How did you create this?


I scribed the bead board to the Hood and cut it flush to the end of the Hood and hung pilasters and wall Cabinets against it to close it in. The copper Hood had a ledge that pertruded about an inch at the bottom. After carving a long enough piece of molding I mitered the two returns and then Just put a cleat at top of molding and basically hung it on ledge of Hood and screwed the two returns from behind breadboard. Crowned it out to tie it all together


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Also cleated out bottom and put 3/4" plywood finished to match to create bottom cut out bottom for blower which is a Best brand blower


----------



## Cracker749 (Sep 1, 2010)

I think he's pointing to the frog looking creature in the bottom right corner...:blink:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Cracker749 said:


> I think he's pointing to the frog looking creature in the bottom right corner...:blink:


LOL I didn't even see the circle and arrow until now. I want to know how he added that . The frog is a metal sculpture the customer had sitting on the peninsula


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Compromise...*



MastersHand said:


> This kitchen I did for a married couple who wanted two different things as far as the Hood design was concerned. The husband wanted a copper Hood and the wife wanted a wood Hood. To save there marriage and the job I came up with this. I know I didn't invent this idea but they both loved the outcome.


You know what they usually say about compromise "nobody wins" but you didn't have any choice in that case. Good for you, kept peace in the valley and you made a few bucks. :yes: bill
BTW, Where are you finding these photos? You are so much better at woodworking than behind the camera....:laughing::laughing: Anything we can assist you with?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> You know what they usually say about compromise "nobody wins" but you didn't have any choice in that case. Good for you, kept peace in the valley and you made a few bucks. :yes: bill
> BTW, Where are you finding these photos? You are so much better at woodworking than behind the camera....:laughing::laughing: Anything we can assist you with?


Unfortunately someone thought they needed my laptop more than me and I lost all my pictures so most of the pictures I have posted are from Pictures of a picture from my album


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm going to come back and look at this picture tomorrow. When I'm not drinking. But from what I can see it looks real nice.


----------

